# Leduc, Alberta Canada tractor show, July 23-24, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Events include a tractor parade, square dancing tractors, displays, and pit roasted beef to eat. Here is a link:

http://www.leducwestantique.com/2005.htm


----------

